# R2401 Ridgid trim router



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I found an R2401 trim router on Ebay brand new for $79.00. That's 20 less than in store, so I ordered it. I can honestly say I love this little guy. It comes in a tidy little Ridgid bag that holds the router and it's 12' cord, the included edge guide, and the two collet wrenches and square baseplate. The tool is very sturdy and features variable speed, though I doubt I'll be using that too often. It has a collet lock, but I find it easier with the two wrenches (more on that later). It has a micro adjust depth setting that is very accurate, user friendly, and easy to use. The power I have observed is very good for such a little fella. It is stable with a nice center of gravity. It is also pretty quiet as far as routers go. It also comes with a flush trim bit which is nice. Don't know the quality on that as I have been using other bits alreasy opened with it. It also has a soft start which is nice. The top is flat now (previous version wasn't) and that makes it much easier to change out bits. The one negative is the bit changing. The collet lock does it's job, but the guard around the bit is only open on one side, and when it's locked, the position it sits in prevents the wrench from getting a good turn on the collet. I find using the two wrenches much easier. With the edge guide on, it is even harder b/c there is less room to work. It is a minor thing, but a thing none the less. A big plus, if you read my Milescraft review. The edge guide on this router fits my Hitachi KM12V kits guide rod holes. I am gonna get some longer 5/16th steel rods and use this edge guide with both my routers now. :thumbsup: I would highly recommend this tool to anyone in woodworking. I've used the Bosch Colt before and I have to say they are both great, and maybe I am predjudice to the orange, but I like this Ridgid better. 
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R2401-Trim-Router
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/ASSETS/7094E7FC339F41DCA792A207501DE8C7/R2401_2_Final.jpg


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for this. I have been looking for a small router and based on your recommendation I picked one up today. I am not disappointed with it.

I do have to say that the manual is about the most worthless POS I have ever seen.

The depth control is nice, but I have found it to be a bit stiff. 

I have used it for roundovers on hard and soft wood and I used a mortising bit with the straight edge. I was impressed with both operations.


----------



## cuttingedgewood (Mar 22, 2010)

*Palm routers*

I've never tried the Ridged but have the Bosch Colt. I mainley use it to cut 1/4 inch mortises with an up cut spiral bit. I even found a recessed base , by Bosch, that will fit my Porter Cable templet guide kit #42000. $79 is a deal as the colt is around $120


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice write up. Thank you !


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the Craftsman Professional Series Palm router, and I absolutely love that little thing. It is heavy duty, comes with an edge guide, A wide two handle base, a small base, a working LED light, variable speed, and a plastic case. Everyone needs a palm router, and their are a ton of good options available.


----------

